# Alibaba experience?



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Has anyone bought machinery from an Alibaba vendor?

Edit: my bad for not searching first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2019)

I've bought lots of stuff from Aliexpress and have been quite happy. 

"Alibaba.com is the leading platform for global wholesale trade serving millions of buyers and suppliers around the world. Most of the members on Alibaba.com are manufacturers, trading companies or resellers who trade in large order quantities.
AliExpress is a global retail marketplace offering quality products at factory prices in small quantity. Your order amount can be as low as 1 item and you can pay safely using Buyer Protection service."






						Help Center
					






					service.alibaba.com


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2019)

Maybe not machinery specifically but you'll get the idea. Just like Ebay, Taobao, Rakuten, etc, any issues with purchasing is with the seller not Alibaba/Aliexpress.









						Alli express
					

Have any od our members delt with Alliexpress and how was your experience?




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						What's your shopping experience with AliExpress?
					

I have never bought anything from this giant Chinese online retailer but noticed they have some great prices on the few items I was checking  , the best example is this Techniks ER32 metric collet set (18pcs)  for $119 with free shipping! now this is the lowest price I have ever seen on Techniks...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 6, 2019)

I have used Alibaba several times, and other than the slow shipping from China, everything was as desired.


----------



## Dudemanrod (Dec 6, 2019)

Good luck I had to call my credit card company to get my money back. If you like Chinese crap be my guest. I will never order from them again,. Ebay is safer for Chinese junk they will make sure you get a shipping label and refund.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 6, 2019)

Aliexpress and banggood will get you the cheapest but you have to be willing to wait sometimes. I only buy stuff that’s cheap enough that I won‘t be hurt bad if it goes south. Pretty much the same stuff as on eBay but cheaper.

John


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks all!
As ever there’s such a wealth of experience here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 7, 2019)

Several small items from Aliexpress including small endmills, electrical terminals, plumbing parts and fittings, and some neat adjustable spray heads for my backyard green onion patch.  Good prices, usable quality, and slow shipping.  I like the products, but not their government
Mark


----------

